# Amazon.com from the UK? & Chuck



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I was hoping someone could answer two quick questions.

1. Is it possible to shop on Amazon.com from the UK?

2. Is it correct that the Blu Ray release of Chuck is region free?

I ask simply because Chuck has not been released on Blu Ray in the UK (and a release isn't looking likely) and the two listings from Americanmarketplace traders on Amazon.co.uk are £141 and £249 plus shipping etc. 

After currency conversion, from Amazon.com it would be around £54 plus shipping and as I understand it, customs duty on arrival. I've been warned that the customs duty could sting.

The description states that it is region free, but Amazon hasn't always been reliable in this regard.

Any help would be most gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have used Amazon the other way around ... I live in the US and have ordered from Amazon UK (music scores) and had no problems (no customs duty or foreign tax).

I leave the rest of the query to others ...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I've bought from Amazon.com from the UK in the past with no problems.

No idea about Chuck though.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I've bought from about every Amazon there are (.com, .ca, co.uk, .de, .fr, .de, .it, .jp), and these days when You shop in Europe (EU), they have a central hub in Germany that seem to pass on one's order no matter which website You have used.

Never bought any blueRays, so I can't answer those questions, can't You e-mail the marketplace vendor directly?

/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the input.

@Ptr - I wasn't aware of the central hub, though having said that I have noticed a few recent orders come through Germany when I have checked the delivery status so that would make a lot of sense as these were from the UK store.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't help you with Chuck but I can confirm that imported packages over a certain value could mean the Royal Mail demanding the payment of an import/customs charge before handing it over. I say 'could' because I bought two similarly valued Hindemith box sets from Amazon US on different occasions and only one of them incurred a charge - I think it was about a fiver for a box set which cost about £30 but I don't know if the tariff is fixed or variable according to the value of the item(s).


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for that, very much appreciated.


----------

